# Interviewing the publisher of Miyama-Ryu Combat Jujutsu.



## SgtMagic (Nov 28, 2016)

I will be interviewing the publisher of the book Miyama Ryu Combat Jujutsu.

Would like to know what questions you may have that I can ask him for you?

Thank you,


The video of this interview will be on YouTube next few weeks, 12-9-2016


----------

